
Ceph: A Linux petabyte-scale distributed file system - Anon84
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-ceph/index.html?ca=drs-
======
onedognight
It might interest the HN community to know that Sage, the author of Ceph, is
one of the founders of DreamHost. After DH became successful he went back to
school and got his Ph.D. in distributed storage and built Ceph.

------
illumin8
Interesting, but I have no use for an "experimental" filesystem. I prefer to
store my data in filesystems that are stable:

"Although Ceph may not be ready for production environments, it's still useful
for evaluation purposes."

------
jacquesm
How does ceph compare to glusterfs, POHMELFS, sector/sphere etc ?

Is anybody here using this ?

~~~
jbellis
First you need to distinguish between the ones that just give you some kind of
blob api (HDFS, mogilefs, whatever sector/sphere's FS component is), and
mostly-posix-compliant ones (glusterfs, ceph, etc).

<http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2662> gives some details on the 2nd category,
so that's probably more useful in a discussion about ceph.

